
Show HN: RubyMap – What's going on in the local Ruby community? - kentwistle
https://www.rubymap.com/
======
kentwistle
PRs welcome at
[https://github.com/lewispb/rubymap/blob/master/data/seeds/or...](https://github.com/lewispb/rubymap/blob/master/data/seeds/organizations.yml)

------
robermiranda
very promising project to find what's going on with the communities. I would
add a filter by the organization type on the map in order to differentiate
meetups from companies and conferences

